# Hi Ladies anyone using the contraceptive pill rigevidon?



## utterbubble

PLease let me know your experiences using it thanks :)


----------



## GoldenStars

Experiences in what way, coming off it, long term use etc..?

I was on Microgynon/Ovranette but they have all been rebranded as Rigevidon now. I took it from when I was 15-19. Had six months off then was on it for another year 20-21. I stopped it in Feb this year. Had a few lady issues since July 2012 and been to the docs numerous time. Only thing which seems to have really helped is coming off the pill. My GP didn't think it would help but it seems to have sorted me out for the most part.

I had no real issues that I could pinpoint to it directly. My GP used to tell me to run the packets back to back and have no break so that's what I did. Kept getting random bleeds forcing me to have a withdrawal since October though. I'm happy to not be on it anymore just because all I can gather is that I appear to not get on with it hugely anymore! If I was to go back on the pill I personally would try another type just because of my experience, but it worked great for me for over four years.


----------



## utterbubble

Thanks :) i've been given this pill but i've had severe depression in the past and im scared its going to make me crazy and emotional :( also scared about if it causes weight gain. x


----------



## Michelle1704

I came off this pill in Feb and didnt have a bleed for two months... so went to the doctors etc.
TBH i think its crap and messed my cycle and body up.


----------

